# Float.com.au....No EOD Data



## 2BAD4U (18 February 2008)

I have been using Float.com for a couple of months for EOD Data but there has been none for the last 2 trading days (today and Friday).  Is this a regular thing?

I know it's a free service so I am getting what I "pay" for, but if this is a regular thing then I might have to start paying for EOD data.


----------



## GreatPig (18 February 2008)

*Re: Float.com....No EOD Data*

It's an irregular thing, although there was one time it went on for a few weeks.

You can also get prices from InvestorWeb if you register. Select "Shares" from the menu and then "Download Pricing" from the list of links on the left (after you've registered). Today's prices don't get there until somewhat later than with float.com.au though.

GP


----------



## 2BAD4U (18 February 2008)

Cheers for that GreatPig.  Only had a quick look at that site and seems impressive (actually found some information I had been looking for and couldn't find previously). :bier:


----------

